# Live edge pine bar top



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Was called a while back to update the bar top in a local restaurant chain. Everyone involved was happy with the outcome.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Beautiful, what finish??? Where do you find slabs that size in pine with correct moisture content?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

The finish is bartop epoxy. I have a local lumber yard that carries the slabs. They buy them kiln dried from somewhere in Maine from what I'm told.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I didn't look at whom started the thread (until now), but the character and workmanship I kept recalling seeing before....then after clicking on your website I remembered all the unique pieces!!! Sorry I questioned your moisture content (I know you produce quality)...out of the many post I've been reading lately about builds and unseasoned wood I automatically asked.

That is a gorgeous bar top...the double miter corner caught my eye. Thanks for reinspiring my artist/craftsman side.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

That's really pretty. I usually don't like pine but that finish turned out great. Did you just edge glue the seams?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments. Yes the seams are edge glued but with biscuits for alignment and toe screws through the bottom to pull it together tight while the glue dries. I use lots of Gorilla glue.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Great job Dave, though I expect nothing less  After I get back in town on the 12th, I may need to stop in there for lunch and check it out in person. Its not that far from my Primrose office.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------

